# A walk along an autumn stream



## Karl Inge S (24. Oktober 2009)

Was gonna fish for seabass today, but leaky waders ruined that for me  Since it was nice weather, I decided to enjoy the day anyhow with my camera along a small river/stream searching for autumn.






The small river became a stream but still- lovely to be there today 





as I`m climbing the rocks searching for photopportunities...




I hear splashing behind me- I jump back a couple of rocks and find this guy, probably feeling real clever hiding his head under this rock 





I put my hand gently down and lifts it out of the water- a beautiful trout around 500grams- a quick shot in the wateredge then release- enjouy the spawning 





I continue upstreams and soon spot another nice trout, this one a 1kg+ fish 






It started poorly but ended up a great   autumnday


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A walk along an autumn stream*

Hübsche Fotos. Bitte mehr!


----------



## Karl Inge S (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A walk along an autumn stream*

A couple more shots from yesterday:


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A walk along an autumn stream*

very nice pictures

Best regards,
Knurri


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A walk along an autumn stream*

Jeg elsker dette Landet.#h


----------



## Maok (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: A walk along an autumn stream*

Wonderful pictures!


----------

